# Reading From Nitnem



## Kellysingh (Mar 30, 2012)

I know as a sikh , we have daily prayers to read morning,afternoon,bed.  As a sikh, i dont always get the chance or i just forget to read them, does that make me a bad sikh? or is it more of if i get chance to.  I try to remember waheguru ji everyday.


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 30, 2012)

Kellyji, 

It is a pleasure to read the above question from you. My own opinion is that even if you embrace 1 line, understand it and live it, that is better than a forced reading just to get it out of the way, but that is my own opinion only.

Good luck on your path, nice to see you focusing on other facets of Sikhi

Gurfateh


----------

